
The Best Problems - jsin
https://medium.com/@jsinge/thebestproblems-10a4aa540618
======
frandroid
If we all thought like this, Slack would never have happened. Or the iPod, or
the iPhone, for that matter. Small improvements can turn product categories
around in a huge way.

~~~
jsin
Did you read the section about Slack?

